# Headphones for 2k



## .jRay. (Jul 7, 2013)

Hey guys, as the title says i need a pair of headphones for around 2k preferably on ear or over the ear, 

I am gonna use them for listening music on my phone and watch movies on pc, they should be loud enough for outdoor use.

Please suggest some good ones.

Shortlist:-
JBL tempo( whats the difference between these?)

1:JBL Tempo On Ear Headphone - JBL: Flipkart.com

2.JBL Tempo on-the-ear J03W Headphone - JBL: Flipkart.com

3.JBL Tempo J04W Over-the-ear Headphone - JBL: Flipkart.com

and Skullcandy Uprock


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 7, 2013)

Philips SHP2700 is the best headphone under 2k IMO.


----------



## .jRay. (Jul 7, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Philips SHP2700 is the best headphone under 2k IMO.



Seems to big for outdoor use.. any other suggestions?


----------



## .jRay. (Jul 8, 2013)

Bump bump bumpety bump... Guys It's kinda urgent.


----------



## Arnab (Jul 8, 2013)

sennheiser would be good choice.


----------



## .jRay. (Jul 8, 2013)

Arnab said:


> sennheiser would be good choice.



Which one?? HD201?


----------



## sandynator (Jul 8, 2013)

.jRay. said:


> Bump bump bumpety bump... Guys It's kinda urgent.




Take a look at Audio Technica SJ33. 

Audio Technica ATH SJ 33 - Audio Technica: Flipkart.com

A fellow TDF member @5fusion own these. Check his comments in foll. thread
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/audio/175059-need-headphones-earphones-budget-2500-max.html


----------



## .jRay. (Jul 8, 2013)

sandynator said:


> Take a look at Audio Technica SJ33.
> 
> Audio Technica ATH SJ 33 - Audio Technica: Flipkart.com
> 
> ...



finally a good answer, Thanks I think i'll settle for it.


----------



## sandynator (Jul 8, 2013)

A good source will compliment them well.
Do post your impressions after proper burn in.


----------



## .jRay. (Jul 8, 2013)

sandynator said:


> A good source will compliment them well.
> Do post your impressions after proper burn in.



Yeah sure,  do you know anything about service centres? I couldn't find anything on the website.


----------



## .jRay. (Jul 8, 2013)

Bump.


----------



## .jRay. (Jul 8, 2013)

Anybody know the replacement procedure because I found nothing on the website


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 9, 2013)

^If you're asking about AT, then contact pristinenote.com, as IIRC they're the official distributors/importers of AT in India.


----------



## .jRay. (Jul 9, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^If you're asking about AT, then contact pristinenote.com, as IIRC they're the official distributors/importers of AT in India.



Didn't hear from them since yesterday, also tried contacting proaudiohome.


----------



## .jRay. (Jul 9, 2013)

Anyone had some experience with them?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 9, 2013)

^with whom?


----------



## .jRay. (Jul 9, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^with whom?



With the audio technica ASS guys.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 9, 2013)

I bought from pristinenote, no ASS experience.


----------



## .jRay. (Jul 9, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> I bought from pristinenote, no ASS experience.



Okay, which one do you have BTW


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 9, 2013)

M20..


----------

